# T-Shirt gallery???



## MADD Tees (Feb 5, 2019)

Where is the T-shirt gallery? 

The link I clicked on from the welcome PM did not go to a gallery
It took me to the forum navigation front page


Do I have to post in the T-Shirt gallery before I can receive emails?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

never heard of that,
what is supposed to be there?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What kind of emails are you thinking you'll receive.


----------



## MADD Tees (Feb 5, 2019)

Sorry meant to say receive PMs

folks sending me PMs are receiving a message that my inbox is full


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That has nothing to do with galleries. New member's PM privileges are limited. 

You've only been a member for 11 hours. Who would be sending you PMs? 

And how do you know you're not receiving them? 

Clear your inbox.


----------



## MADD Tees (Feb 5, 2019)

And the forum welcome PM says to post in the T-shirt gallery to get full privileges

I have a email from the website saying that my inbox is full and rejecting the attempted PMs to me
I also have a PM from a member saying the same thing...that the inbox is full

I have 1 PM in the inbox...the welcome PM

Otherwise there must be a T-shirt gallery...or at least there used to be one since this thread shows up in a search on the keyword="gallery"


January 2, 2010

*how do you delete photos in the t-shirt gallery*
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t105737.html


So is there a T-shirt gallery anymore...or does the introduction messages need to be updated?




This is copy & pasted from the forum welcome PM:



General T-Shirt Buying Discussion - Talk about a new t-shirt design you have seen, a cool t-shirt in the media, or most things t-shirt related (on the retail side).


*T-Shirt Gallery - View a visual gallery of cool t-shirts available for purchase. T-Shirt Merchants from around the internet showcase their latest and best designs for you to buy.
*

T-Shirt Industry News - Reporting and discussion of the latest news effecting the t-shirt industry. This is a read only forum.


T-Shirt Articles - T-Shirt Articles, Interviews, How-To Instructions and Reviews covering a variety of subjects related to t-shirts.



When you click on the link you are returned to the forum navigation screen


----------



## MADD Tees (Feb 5, 2019)

Seems like this issue has been ignored before...


*How to find the T Shirt Gallery?* ericjt T Shirt Forum Site Issues Help Desk	0	*November 19th, 2014 07:29 PM*

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-forum-site-issues-help-desk/t460290.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've never seen the gallery. May have been an off-forum site. 



I've alerted the Admins to this thread. Introductory PM needs updating it seems.


----------



## MADD Tees (Feb 5, 2019)

Cool

This thread alone has gotten me closer to the magic number of posts needed for PM privileges


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MADD Tees said:


> Cool
> 
> This thread alone has gotten me closer to the magic number of posts needed for PM privileges



Not sure why you're so hot-to-trot to PM. Much more exciting stuff above ground. 



Keep in mind our spam and self-promotion rules. We monitor PM's too.


----------



## joemz (Nov 15, 2018)

MADD Tees said:


> Where is the T-shirt gallery?
> 
> The link I clicked on from the welcome PM did not go to a gallery
> It took me to the forum navigation front page
> ...



Seems having a trouble here, you might check your settings first before anything else. Just trying to help. You can custom it your way how do you want to view it. I know how excited you are but be patient and be cool.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

splathead said:


> I've never seen the gallery. May have been an off-forum site.
> 
> 
> 
> I've alerted the Admins to this thread. Introductory PM needs updating it seems.


i'm looking through the links in the PM.... seems like most of them work. which link specifically?

Lee


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Admin4Tee's said:


> i'm looking through the links in the PM.... seems like most of them work. which link specifically?
> Lee





MADD Tees said:


> And the forum welcome PM says to post in the T-shirt gallery to get full privileges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks, I believe that's been removed.

Niall


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Thanks, I believe that's been removed.
> 
> Niall



Can you update the introductory PM so new members don't go looking for it?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

> Hey there,
> 
> Thank you for registering at T-ShirtForums.com. We're happy to have you as part of our growing t-shirt community.*Please take a few moments to read through this message * (it's called a Private Message or PM). It will help you get situated with how our forum works, *how to navigate* your way around the site, and *how to best find the answers* to any questions you may have about the t-shirt industry. (it's called a ​*Taking 5 minutes to read this page now will save you hours of research later  Please don't reply to this automated message.
> 
> ...




this is what we have... i don't think it's there. 

Lee


----------



## MADD Tees (Feb 5, 2019)

Well I don't know how I would have come up with the term "T-Shirt Gallery" if i didn't receive something from the website referencing it

I can't find the message that said "Post some images in the Picture Gallery" but it was part of a message about posting & PM privileges

Seems like there are references to a Picture Gallery in the past but
all I can tell you is that message was the reason I asked the question


I was attempting to communicate with someone who had equipment for sale that I was 
interested in the classified section


I asked a simple question and zzi feel like I've been attacked from day one...

I mean seriously I have one mod here who has been telling me "I don't need PMs because I just registered here" 


Really? How else was I going to contact the seller?

I was able to send a PM (inc my email) and the seller contacted me telling me my inbox was full

As of today I still don't have 5 PMs stored (which the site says is my limit right now) yet the seller's PMs were getting bounced


That's why I was trying to do everything i could to get expanded PM privileges to rectify the problem as quickly as possible even though nothing should have been getting blocked in the first place


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

MADD Tees said:


> I mean seriously I have one mod here who has been telling me "I don't need PMs because I just registered here"
> 
> 
> Really? How else was I going to contact the seller?
> ...


some forums don't let you have any pm privileges until you reach a defined number of posts
it is standard operating procedure to weed out the bots/trolls/advertisers/etc
so when a new member comes in and their initial complaint is a lack of pm ability,
it generally means they want to spam the members with their sales pitch
hence splathead's remarks that if you joined to be a member of this community,
then you really have very little need of pm's with members you do not know yet

also the reason you need to have a certain number of posts to actually have a classified ad,
the interwebs are full of forums/blogs that are nothing but spam posts

i did not see it as you being attacked, 
rather everybody spent their energy trying to locate and rectify your specific issue

i thought your next reply would have been a thank-you

there is no shame in being ignorant of a matter, 
i suggest you re-read this thread
you have been helped at every turn, 
even though your stated purpose was to have pm privileges, not interact with the community at large

i think you have helped though,
admin should implement a no pm's policy until you reach the same number of 'quality' posts to post in the classified section


----------



## MADD Tees (Feb 5, 2019)

I should be saying "Thank You"? For what?

I posted this thread to help inform you that the website is sending out info about posting in a forum that doesn't exist

I was doing you a favor 


Requiring a certain amount of posts for expanded privileges is nothing new...lots of forums do that

In an attempt to try and get some posts in when I joined I tried to follow information you provided to me

Again how would I know the term "Picture Gallery" without it being sent to me? 

And when I said this I was told there was no "picture gallery"...."never heard of it, etc..." along with tips like go do something else besides PM... 

Then I found thread archives asking the same question in the past...which went unanswered back then. 

And then I pasted the text with the forum listing that had a "Picture Gallery" from the message 
(I've somehow lost that message since...can't find it)

So unless I made up that description text with the "Picture Gallery" then one must have existed here at some time and I'm just here telling you the website is still sending something out referencing it


Funny thing is the other member tried to send me a PM...and my limit is 5

She was my first PM after the intro PM
And she got a message my inbox was full

I only had 3 PMs total


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

It's been removed from the PM. Thanks for bringing it to our attention. I'm closing this thread cause the issue is resolved.

Niall


----------

